# Update von WinCC flex 2007 auf WinCC Flex 2008



## Bender25 (28 Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Kann mir jemand  sagen ob auf einem Update Packet  von WinCC Flex 2007 auf 2008 das komplette Programm "WinCC Flex" mit dabei ist? Hab das alte deinstalliert und durch mehrmaliges umziehen die CD verlegt. Lizenz ist auf dem PG noch drauf.


----------



## JesperMP (28 Januar 2010)

Ja, ist es.
Ein "update" besteht von den deinstallation von 2007 gefolgt von neuinstallation von 2008.


----------



## Waelder (28 Januar 2010)

so viel ich weiss "Ja" es ist die kpl 2008er drauf. Du brauchst lediglich den 2007er Lizenzschlüssel zum Hochrüsten.
Wenn du ganz sicher sein willst ruf deinen Siemensler an.


Sowieso : erst 2007er & SQL deinstallieren dann 2008er drauf

Gruss


----------



## JesperMP (28 Januar 2010)

Viellecht bin Ich ein bisschen anal-retentiv, aber dein neue Lizenz für 2008 ist nur gültig zusammen mit den alten Lizenz-Zertifikat für 2007.
Du brauchst den ursprüngliche Lizenz-Zertifikat und alle nachfolgene Upgrade Lizenz-Zertifikaten im Fall das dein Lizenz-Datei defekt ist und Du auf den Grund brauchst ein Recovery von Siemens.


----------



## Bender25 (28 Januar 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten..

Die Lizenz von 2007 ist noch auf dem PG. Die habe ich mit Step7  usw. drauf gelassen. Habe lediglich WinCC Flex deinstalliert damals weil ich es kaum gebraucht hab. Und jetzt möchte ich halt die 2008 Upgrade Version kaufen ( 6AV6612-0AA51-3CE5) und war mir halt nicht sicher ob da WinCC komplett drauf ist.
Aber ok danke euch


----------

